# Reve China sock decoys



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Has anyone bought any of these off E-bay? The price is awesome, but over seas shipping scares me


----------



## SnowHntr103 (Dec 15, 2012)

Dealing with the Chinese should scare you more! Once you pay, you have no recourse. These are White Rock knock offs. Spend the extra, buy from White Rock, and have an action plan if you have some failures. I personally experienced this type of purchase on some items a few years ago and it was less than favorable. Think long and hard before sending your money overseas. My partner and I made a conscious decision to avoid off-shore production and it was a great decision. As a result, our products are 100% made in the USA. You may pay more, but you get what you pay for. Think about it.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

That's what I was thinking to. Thanks


----------



## eye_guysd (Jan 23, 2005)

White rock stands behind their product!!! And will make any issues right that you may run into. :thumb: :thumb:

It would be worthy the extra money to ensure you have that service and support should you have any issues with their product.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I understand. Not really worried about all that. I might get one maybe 2 hunts a year. Really not worth buying any decoys.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

I think I might order a few out of curiosity and try them out.

Has anyone looked at the pictures of the folding headless Sillosocks that are coming out this fall? I wonder how they'll compare.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

for the 1 time a year, or lifetime I might get to go, I think they would work. The shipping scares me


----------



## Brotsky (Mar 4, 2009)

You can buy from white Rock and get the same decoys, you are just paying white rock to deal with the Chinese for you. To some it's worth it, to others it's not. The deal with the chinese is that you might have no issues, get your decoys and get a heckuva deal. Or you may not get anything but a smaller bank account. You take your chances. The decoys and their quality should be the last of your worries. Chow Mor Gees makes the decoys over in a Chinese factory regardless of whether they are sold by White Rock, Deadly, or anyone else. They are all ultimately using similar materials and machines to make the decoys and the Chinese are fresh out of chits to give about copyright infringement.


----------



## duckyboymn (Jan 28, 2006)

I bought a couple dozen snow bodies on ebay. They are a great deal. A buddy wanted a few dozen and i agreed to put them together for him. Had no problem as a far as shipping. If you email them they will combine shipping (better rate) for multiple dozens shipped.

All of the sock decoys are made and assembled in China. Just that this Reve has copied Deadly and White Rock products. I see now Reve is selling the white rock patented folding mechanism. Thats what you get with production in China, the product can easily be copied with no legal recourse.


----------



## GeorgiaBoy (Sep 1, 2010)

I bought a dozen a month ago just to check the quality and test the waters of shipping. I will order more but not off Ebay. Go directly to their website for a better deal.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback


----------

